# New York Elk Hunters



## darb79 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wonder if he had a deer tag also. Baa baa

All gutted, tagged and in transport! 

30-06 rifle with Leupold Scope- $650 dollars 
Out of State Elk License -$600 dollars 
Gas to drive from New York -$700 dollars 
Taking a Trophy Montana Llama- Priceless...............


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 12, 2009)

:shock: No way #-o :lol: 

where did ya fine that at?


----------



## darb79 (Mar 12, 2009)

As the story goes, the hunter pulled into a check station and was almost laughed out of the state. My pops found the photos


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

lol thats hilarious


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 12, 2009)

:lol: That's ridiculous....and these are the people in the woods. Kinda scares me. I wonder what llama tastes like. To give the hunter a little credit, it does look somewhat similar to a cow elk.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember(last year I think) in KY a man tied the biggest buck ever to the hood of his vehicle that he'd shot. He figured it would break the recorde, turned out to be an Elk :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2009)

:LOL2:


----------



## Zum (Mar 14, 2009)

Wasn't exspecting that.
It's funny...but really makes me wonder.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a buddy who's uncle (Off the boat) shot an American Bald Eagle in the 70's. :shock: 

He took it to a Taxidermist to get it stuffed. :LOL2:

If I am not mistaken, I think he was fined $25000 dollars. You know what kind of coin that was in the 70's?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 14, 2009)

Jim said:


> I have a buddy who's uncle (Off the boat) shot an American Bald Eagle in the 70's. :shock:
> 
> He took it to a Taxidermist to get it stuffed. :LOL2:
> 
> If I am not mistaken, I think he was fined $25000 dollars. You know what kind of coin that was in the 70's?





That's just sacreligious (sp) there! (shooting the Eagle)


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2009)

Yup....he was a moron. He also spent time in jail for that episode I guess.


----------

